# Because Barrrels smoke too... Post your harware pics!



## ElfoodStampo (Feb 24, 2013)

My POF 416


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Feb 24, 2013)

Seriously? I'm the only one here who likes to shoot guns?


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's my 1911, walter p22, S&Wp99, remington repeater, 44 colt ,some naval replica. It's my arsenal in case of a Zombie apocalypse.View attachment 2541114View attachment 2541115


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 26, 2013)

I was so close to getting a p22


----------



## retrofuzz (Feb 27, 2013)

woohoo,guns


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 27, 2013)

Maybe put this in the right forum next time.


----------



## sk8nbmxr411 (Mar 1, 2013)

How you like the p22. Im debating the p99 or p22, what do you like better? I plan to purchase next weekend so funny i saw this thread.


----------



## Donp33zy (Mar 2, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Maybe put this in the right forum next time.


 I think it fits, his title said barrels smoke too.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 2, 2013)

How do guns fit into a forum for talking about what weed you currently have? You might as well start a thread on fucking grills, and chimneys in here too then.


----------



## dbkick (Mar 2, 2013)

yeah I shoot guns bitches!!


----------



## dbkick (Mar 2, 2013)

big motherfucking guns!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 2, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/what-you-smoking/540268-what-you-smoking.html


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 2, 2013)

Gun forums are that way man -> , see you there !


----------

